# Clary sage oil to induce labour



## BethK

Is anyone going to use this? If so how and when?

Also when do people start eviction proceedings? Is it only once you've gone overdue?


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Sorry hun, im not too sure xxxxxxx


----------



## n14boo

I'll defiinitely be trying this.

I was going to wait until I'm about 39 weeks then start putting on at night, just a little to see if it does anything.

I've heard you can only use it diluted with another oil though, i.e. lavander oil so if it doesn't work at least I'll smell good!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

I used it a couple of time (a few drops in the bath with lavender oil) from 38 and a half weeks, last time and Josh was 2 days early (not sure that was related thou).

Lent my oils out to a friend, and trying to get them back in case I want to try it again this time.


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I may use a couple of drops in the bath once I go into labour to speed up the opening of my cervix, but only if my waters haven't already broken x


----------



## rach2010

I started using it at 38 weeks. I put a few drops into a bath and i also mix it with baby oil and rub it on my bump twice a day. And i also put a few drops onto a hanky and sniff if now and again. I really like the smell, but it makes me sleepy.


----------



## BethK

Thanks everyone, i may start using it with a carrier oil to massage onto bump at 38 weeks then, does anyone know how many drops i put in the carrier oil bottle?

I would use it in the bath but i can't get out once i'm in so have been having showers instead :(


----------



## littleone2010

I used it from 38 weeks mixed in with olive oil rubbed on my tummy and back- i used it undiluted and loads of it ( I was fed up!) at 40 weeks and the smell was soo strong but went into labour the next day- I will be using it again if I decide to have another baby! xx


----------



## BethK

tanay said:


> I used it from 38 weeks mixed in with olive oil rubbed on my tummy and back- i used it undiluted and loads of it ( I was fed up!) at 40 weeks and the smell was soo strong but went into labour the next day- I will be using it again if I decide to have another baby! xx

Ooooh sounds promising! :)

thanks


----------



## madasa

It smells strong! You can also use it for relief during labour, altho that doesn't work for everyone.... you can put some on a sponge and use it like gas and air :)


----------



## Blah11

It works! At 39 weeks, I mixed clary sage oil with sweet almond carrier oil and rubbed it on my bump. At 12am that night my waters broke and I had her at 39+1. Prior to that i had no niggles or anything!


----------



## rach2010

Blah11 said:


> It works! At 39 weeks, I mixed clary sage oil with sweet almond carrier oil and rubbed it on my bump. At 12am that night my waters broke and I had her at 39+1. Prior to that i had no niggles or anything!

i wish it would work for me! :cry: ive been using it for 4 days.


----------



## Blah11

How much clary sage are you using? I used A LOT lol


----------



## rach2010

i put about 4 drops into massage oil and rub it on my bump. And about 10 into baths. Should i try using a bit more? i had some niggles today and could really do with it getting started!


----------



## Blah11

I used far more than 4 drops :rofl: prob more like 15!


----------



## rach2010

Blah11 said:


> I used far more than 4 drops :rofl: prob more like 15!

okay! i'm gunna go crazy tonight with it then!


----------



## holywoodmum

I used it in the bath and on my bump, went 12 days over and had to be induced... used it from 38 weeks I think


----------



## mummy2b2010

Oooh where can I get this?why have I not heard of thiis before?lol


----------



## JIGGY

i used it in the bath tonight so fingers xd xx


----------



## BethK

Lol so 15 drops of clary sage with how many drops of carrier oil? This is for massaging, should it be double or triple?

I got my oils from holland & barratt, learnt about it at our nct class :)


----------



## Celesse

I used Clary Sage on a regular basis along with other oils from about 38 weeks. I also used it during labour, which started at 42, and I delivered at 42+1!


----------



## Ladybug2009

Can any1 tell me where i cud buy sum of this from please? x


----------



## BethK

Got mine from holland and Barrett Hun


----------



## Celesse

I got mine from this site which is cheaper that H&B https://www.oils4life.co.uk/epages/es133723.sf 
I got a variety of essential oils and bases to mix up my own blends for late pregnancy and labour. Delivery was 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Beltane

I put drops in my bath and also mixed it with a carrier oil and rubbed it on my bumpo around 37 weeks but it did nothing! Love the smell though! I ended up getting induced 1 day after my due date.


----------



## rach2010

nah! it still hasnt worked!!! i got mine from boots, and mix it with boots massage carrier oil.


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

*Think i might have to try this  xx*


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

rach2010 said:


> nah! it still hasnt worked!!! i got mine from boots, and mix it with boots massage carrier oil.

What carrier oil do you use? xx


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

*Hmm ive been reading up on this and some people say its safe and others say its not! Ive just got some and now im too scared to use it haha*


----------



## madasa

rach2010 said:


> nah! it still hasnt worked!!! i got mine from boots, and mix it with boots massage carrier oil.

Some essential oils are not good quality, and there's hardly any of the "essential" oil in it. I heard one way from sifting out the better quality ones is if there is the Latin names on the bottle. No idea if that is true tho :shrug:


----------



## madasa

Pikefoldpixel said:


> *Hmm ive been reading up on this and some people say its safe and others say its not! Ive just got some and now im too scared to use it haha*

I haven't heard anything about it being unsafe at term, or post-term? What is meant to be unsafe about it? 

There is another one with a similar name which isn't safe, but can't remember what that one is now (hah, very helpful aren't I :dohh: )


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

*I dont know haha maybe im just over reacting i read so many sites haha!

Well im over due so im guessing itll be safe?

When using it in the bath do i drop it in straight or with the carrier oil. I got Almound oil on advise of the H+B man haha xx*


----------



## Dopeyjopey

madasa said:


> Pikefoldpixel said:
> 
> 
> *Hmm ive been reading up on this and some people say its safe and others say its not! Ive just got some and now im too scared to use it haha*
> 
> I haven't heard anything about it being unsafe at term, or post-term? What is meant to be unsafe about it?
> 
> There is another one with a similar name which isn't safe, but can't remember what that one is now (hah, very helpful aren't I :dohh: )Click to expand...

Is it black or blue cohosh that you're thinking of? Blue in particular has been linked to complications so it is not recommended x


----------



## Blah11

madasa said:


> rach2010 said:
> 
> 
> nah! it still hasnt worked!!! i got mine from boots, and mix it with boots massage carrier oil.
> 
> Some essential oils are not good quality, and there's hardly any of the "essential" oil in it. I heard one way from sifting out the better quality ones is if there is the Latin names on the bottle. No idea if that is true tho :shrug:Click to expand...

I tend to agree. My mum is an aromatherapist so has loads of good quality oils and I nicked hers LOL


----------



## rach2010

Pikefoldpixel said:


> rach2010 said:
> 
> 
> nah! it still hasnt worked!!! i got mine from boots, and mix it with boots massage carrier oil.
> 
> What carrier oil do you use? xxClick to expand...

its just boots botonics base massage oil. Its a brown bottle, and got grapeseed and stuff in it.

Ive been using it for about a week now and still no baby so dont know if it works or not.


----------



## BethK

Pikefoldpixel said:


> *Hmm ive been reading up on this and some people say its safe and others say its not! Ive just got some and now im too scared to use it haha*

I'm pretty sure if it was unsafe to use at term then the NCT themselves wouldn't advise it!


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

*Yeah i never thought of that 

Well ive just had a bath with it and ive just started to get lower back pain! Not getting my hopes up though hehe xx*


----------



## mummy2b2010

Ooooh i will have some in my bath after bgt :) back pains sounds promising babe xxx


----------



## madasa

Pikefoldpixel said:


> *I dont know haha maybe im just over reacting i read so many sites haha!
> 
> Well im over due so im guessing itll be safe?
> 
> When using it in the bath do i drop it in straight or with the carrier oil. I got Almound oil on advise of the H+B man haha xx*

You use the carrier oil when you massage it into your bump and neat when in the bath - I think! I've heard most success stories from ladies who massaged it on their bump. :thumbup:


----------



## bunny85

you should never use the neat oils not even in the bath because they a, the oil will only sit on the top of the water and not do much good and b, they burn or cause a skin skin reaction etc so you should always blend it before use... if its going in the bath add a couple of drops milk or even bubble bath hope that helps :) x


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: hi, I started a thread about this back when i was preggers, although obvioulsy a little old now but it still had some helpful info on it and has been bumped from time to time more recently. I'll go see if i can find it for you :flower:


----------



## thelilbump

here' the linky https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/57145-clary-sage-2.html - there is some helpful info/linkies in second post and second page especially


----------



## madasa

bunny85 said:


> you should never use the neat oils not even in the bath because they a, the oil will only sit on the top of the water and not do much good and b, they burn or cause a skin skin reaction etc so you should always blend it before use... if its going in the bath add a couple of drops milk or even bubble bath hope that helps :) x

Duh me! I always use bubble bath.... That's a carrier too, right? :dohh:


----------



## vkj73

here's one that's supposed to help with softening the cervix:

https://pregnancy.families.com/blog/can-evening-primrose-oil-help-soften-the-cervix


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

*OOOO poop Ive used it neat the last 2 days in the bath 

xx*


----------



## Ladybug2009

Girls cud i just ask sum of ur advise. Im 33 weeks 2moz but when i attended my MW apt 2weeks ago i was measuring at 37weeks so MW said i cud be ready to go any time now. Would uses advise me to uses this now (as MW thinks my dates are wrong) or wait until i am 40weeks off scan (if i get there). x


----------



## hannahR

This is very interesting! Will start to try this in a few weeks! xx


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

*Well ive been having a few pains on and off today. Not holding out but im going for a clary sage bath and some more massaging tonight. I hope it works  xx*


----------



## BabyJayne

I will be outside Holland and Barratts at 9am tomorrow, and relaxing in a clary sage oil bath by 10am!


----------



## Sharon

Rasberry Leaf Tea, I had about five cups a day and gave birth a week early with my son. Its from Holland and Barrett. It worked for me, give it a go.X


----------



## holywoodmum

Ladybug2009 said:


> Girls cud i just ask sum of ur advise. Im 33 weeks 2moz but when i attended my MW apt 2weeks ago i was measuring at 37weeks so MW said i cud be ready to go any time now. Would uses advise me to uses this now (as MW thinks my dates are wrong) or wait until i am 40weeks off scan (if i get there). x

I wouldn't if I were you, if mw is going off fundal height measurement, then there's quite a margin for error, or you could have a lot of fluid etc, scan dates much more accurate. you don't to be inviting a premmie in to the world early really


----------



## hayley_willis

I am dead worried about trying this clary sage oil, don't know why but I feel like something would go wrong knowing my luck! I wouldn't try it until 38 weeks but I just feel dead nervous about it. Has anyone had any bad experiances?x


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

*I felt like that hayley but once i used it i were fine. Gives me blloody good nights sleep  xx*


----------



## hayley_willis

Pikefoldpixel said:


> *I felt like that hayley but once i used it i were fine. Gives me blloody good nights sleep  xx*

Do you use it in the bath or rub on your bump? x


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

*Both. I massage it with a almond carrier oil and in the bath neat! But after reading that on here im going to mix it with radox mucsle soak xx*


----------



## hayley_willis

Thanks Hun, Il wait a week and give it a try x


----------



## tiggerlix

never heard of this being used either:dohh:
Will defo try it though when the time is right
xx


----------



## BabyJayne

Sharon said:


> Rasberry Leaf Tea, I had about five cups a day and gave birth a week early with my son. Its from Holland and Barrett. It worked for me, give it a go.X

I've drunk so much of the stuff I am surprised I am not turning red...:haha:


----------



## mummy2b2010

The only negative ive heard is if ur baby isnt ready but startin to get ready it may slow them down....it wont hurt u or the baby chick....i made sure i googled everything about it lol wirth givin it a go,ive tried it but nothing so far,i will persevere tho lol xxx


----------



## mummy2b2010

BabyJayne said:


> Sharon said:
> 
> 
> Rasberry Leaf Tea, I had about five cups a day and gave birth a week early with my son. Its from Holland and Barrett. It worked for me, give it a go.X
> 
> I've drunk so much of the stuff I am surprised I am not turning red...:haha:Click to expand...

Haha me too, im turning into a raspberry lol xxx


----------



## Ladybug2009

holywoodmum said:


> Ladybug2009 said:
> 
> 
> Girls cud i just ask sum of ur advise. Im 33 weeks 2moz but when i attended my MW apt 2weeks ago i was measuring at 37weeks so MW said i cud be ready to go any time now. Would uses advise me to uses this now (as MW thinks my dates are wrong) or wait until i am 40weeks off scan (if i get there). x
> 
> I wouldn't if I were you, if mw is going off fundal height measurement, then there's quite a margin for error, or you could have a lot of fluid etc, scan dates much more accurate. you don't to be inviting a premmie in to the world early reallyClick to expand...

Awww thanks very much for ur post :hugs: i guess ur right. Think i will hold on unil 39weeks if i get there. x


----------



## kelley32

Ive just started to take the raspberry leaf capsules yesterday and iv got some clary sage oil and a wheatgerm carrier oil, which i havent used yet as im not too sure on how to do it. Not sure how much clary sage to use with the carrier. Im only 34+5 but baby is measuring at 37wks and the scans have confirmed it, not sure whether i should use the oils or not yet xx


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

*I use 10ml (approx 2 teaspoons) of carrier too 4-6 drops of clary sage xx*


----------



## kelley32

ok thanks hun, il give that a try, x


----------



## lewiepud08

i used it at 39+3 with Lewis and it knocked me out i slept for ages but the day after i started with niggles and then he was born 2 days later. I had put 5 or 6 undiluted drops in the bath

this time round im debating trying it from 37 weeks (thurs!!) 

it really does stink and very strong though you either love it or hate it lol


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

*I dont really mind the smell TBH  I dont think its bad xx*


----------



## kelley32

I used it last nite and the smell isnt really that bad, i did sleep pretty well tho lol. 
Didnt feel anything after i massaged it in apart from the baby moving but i was relaxed and that was nice


----------



## bunnyhop

kelley32 said:


> Ive just started to take the raspberry leaf capsules yesterday and iv got some clary sage oil and a wheatgerm carrier oil, which i havent used yet as im not too sure on how to do it. Not sure how much clary sage to use with the carrier. Im only 34+5 but baby is measuring at 37wks and the scans have confirmed it, not sure whether i should use the oils or not yet xx


I would wait till your term the scans are not accurate they can be out 25% my friend delivered on Monday what was scanned at 7'6 pound baby who was 5'13


----------



## kelley32

i am being induced at 40wks anyway huni, having appointments every week and scans every 2-3wks. They are expecting 9pounder and due to my size (im only very petite) they dont want me to go over or anything. 
Im not expecting to bring on my labour i just want to relax a little bit more and get my body ready, I believe that baby will only come when he is ready to meet everyone. 
Iv had 2 other children aswell 1 @ 5lb 11oz and 1 @ 7lb 3oz ) xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Ladybug2009 said:


> holywoodmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladybug2009 said:
> 
> 
> Girls cud i just ask sum of ur advise. Im 33 weeks 2moz but when i attended my MW apt 2weeks ago i was measuring at 37weeks so MW said i cud be ready to go any time now. Would uses advise me to uses this now (as MW thinks my dates are wrong) or wait until i am 40weeks off scan (if i get there). x
> 
> I wouldn't if I were you, if mw is going off fundal height measurement, then there's quite a margin for error, or you could have a lot of fluid etc, scan dates much more accurate. you don't to be inviting a premmie in to the world early reallyClick to expand...
> 
> Awww thanks very much for ur post :hugs: i guess ur right. Think i will hold on unil 39weeks if i get there. xClick to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

*Day 3 of using it...Bathing and massaging 3 times a day and nothing  xx*


----------



## BethK

Pikefoldpixel said:


> *Day 3 of using it...Bathing and massaging 3 times a day and nothing  xx*

How many drops are you using to massage with? It has to be very strong aparently, like 3 times as strong as you would normally use it.


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

*I put about 20 drops in the bath and about 10 in the almond oil haha my OH keeps telling me off xx*


----------



## kelley32

do u use it neat in the bath???


----------



## ~x~Insonst~x~

well i dunno about if it works, Im almost 36 weeks and in slow labour been told basicly i have to put up with the contractions till it progresses now 

so i gave it a try and i dunno about anything progressing but omg i have never been so relaxed as i was getting out the bath!!


----------



## MrsQ

Bump


----------



## mumsince2010

Bump


----------

